# whats a good camera for taking pics that makeup will show up ?



## hazel06 (Nov 20, 2011)

im looking to buy a good digital camera but i want one that when i take pics my makeup actually shows up please recommend some . please nothing over the $200 mark if can


----------



## divadoll (Nov 20, 2011)

...that your make up shows up?  What do you mean? that it's got good enough resolution for detail?


----------



## ilovehuhu (Nov 20, 2011)

I recommend the Canon PowerShot ELPH 300. http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-ELPH-300-HS/dp/B004J41T7Q/?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1321800466&amp;sr=8-8?&amp;tag=shopguid0b-20&amp;ie=UTF8 It is a good camera.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Nov 20, 2011)

Perhaps something from Lumix could work? I know of some bloggers who use that but I'm not sure of the pricing... And yes, the Canon Powershot range is pretty good too. I hope you find something!

P.S. I'm using Casio Exilim and it's really bad for taking self shots (The flash is too crazy!).

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## internetchick (Nov 20, 2011)

I bet the camera you have is fine. You need to be in good indirect light and not use the flash.


----------



## katana (Nov 20, 2011)

You dont necessarily need a new camera, just a better picture taking location.

Sunlight is best, so try taking your photos near a window in the day time.

As internetchick mentioned, try turning off the flash. Many times it is too strong and washes out the colours of your makeup. Try playing around with different locations and lighting. Also if your camera has any settings you can try changing or adjusting those.


----------



## Geek (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are some camera resources found right here on MakeupTalk!


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/65653/camera-brands 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/44869/what-camera-do-you-have

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...era-56773.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...nds-65653.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...era-87691.html

good luck


----------



## Carol D. (Nov 23, 2011)

I hate to tell you this: it's not the camera that takes good photos, it's the person behind the camera. If you want to take good photos, you need to learn how to use your camera.  





Nowadays, pretty much any camera other than a super-cheapy can take really nice photos, if used properly.

Probably the most important thing is to light yourself well. Avoid having windows or bright lights behind you in the picture and don't mix light sources, like flash and indoor lighting. Ideally, you want bright, soft, even light from behind the camera. Light from a large, north-facing window on a sunny day is perfect. Avoid bright, direct sun, it's contrasty and harsh. The typical built-in flash is harsh and awful, so you want to avoid using it if at all possible, use natural, soft light for the nicest-looking results.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm finding that newer cameras tend to wash out colors and older camera take better pictures in terms of color. I know Jean even mentioned in a recent post of hers how her newer camera didn't capture her hair color while her older one did. I can't recall who else recently mentioned the same thing maybe it was Christine at Temptalia who did. As Carol mentioned above regardless of what camera you do use having the proper light is key.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 24, 2011)

my old nikon coolpix was amazing (i think it was the 3xxx or 2xxx)... i broke it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my husband camera is awful, it's a canon powershot and it's honestly terrible. batteries die after taking like 20 pictures and the quality is horrible unless you have perfect, natural light. don't get that one.

i don't understand how canon can have amazing dslr's but terrible p&amp;s cams. makes no sense!!


----------



## Carol D. (Nov 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm finding that newer cameras tend to wash out colors and older camera take better pictures in terms of color. I know Jean even mentioned in a recent post of hers how her newer camera didn't capture her hair color while her older one did. I can't recall who else recently mentioned the same thing maybe it was Christine at Temptalia who did. As Carol mentioned above regardless of what camera you do use having the proper light is key.


 If things are washed out, it's probably over-exposing a little, or perhaps it's a saturation issue. If you get your camera out of the auto-everything mode, you may be able to tweak the exposure and color saturation by using a mode with increased color saturation and adjusting exposure compensation. Some cameras, usually more expensive ones, will let you tweak color saturation to your liking too. Dig out your instruction manual, it should explain how to do that sort of stuff.

Your camera basically does what you tell it to do. If it doesn't give you the results that you like right from the box, you can change the settings.  





Quote:

Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my old nikon coolpix was amazing (i think it was the 3xxx or 2xxx)... i broke it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my husband camera is awful, it's a canon powershot and it's honestly terrible. batteries die after taking like 20 pictures and the quality is horrible unless you have perfect, natural light. don't get that one.

i don't understand how canon can have amazing dslr's but terrible p&amp;s cams. makes no sense!!

Are you using rechargeable batteries? They should last a long time.

While I'm not currently a Canon point-and-shoot user, I've had a Canon point-and-shoot in the past, friends and family currently have them, and they're excellent cameras. Perhaps your husband got a defective one?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 24, 2011)

One of the biggest issues I'm having with my point and shoot camera is that lately there is so much... oh I don't even remember the proper term for it is. Here, take a look. The original image is 2736x3648. Even if I'm outside with natural like I get this.







image on left taken inside under a mix of artificial and natural light, image on right taken outside under natural light.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If things are washed out, it's probably over-exposing a little, or perhaps it's a saturation issue. If you get your camera out of the auto-everything mode, you may be able to tweak the exposure and color saturation by using a mode with increased color saturation and adjusting exposure compensation. Some cameras, usually more expensive ones, will let you tweak color saturation to your liking too. Dig out your instruction manual, it should explain how to do that sort of stuff.
> 
> ...


 NOPE! i read up on the one we had a while ago and everyone says the same: kills batteries, horrible pictures, just all around a terrible product. i know of other canon p&amp;s cameras that are good too, but just that one  was a dud. i wish i could remember the exact model!

on a related note: i got myself a nikon coolpix today!!! the s8100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very excited! it was only $150 at best buy. we also got a new tv (which was verrryyy cheap - black fridat I LOVE YOU) so i figured since i was thinking we'd spend around $700 on the tv, but ended up only spending $400, i might as well get a camera!

zadi, i had the same problem with my canon. it's so grainy!!! gah.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> zadi, i had the same problem with my canon. it's so grainy!!! gah.


Exactly what mine is... a Canon, can't recall the model off hand but it's a Canon.


----------



## Carol D. (Nov 24, 2011)

Zadidoll, the graininess is called image noise, and it's a problem to be dealt with for all cameras to one degree or another. I won't bore you with the reason why point-and-shoot cameras usually produce so much noise nowadays other than to say that it's mainly due to camera manufacturers cramming way too many pixel sites onto the tiny sensors typically used in point-and-shoot cameras. DSLR's typically use much larger sensors which is why they don't have noise problems at higher ISO's nearly as badly the point-and-shoots do. To minimize it, set your camera at the lowest ISO setting that you can use while still getting properly exposed photos.

If you're using the camera in auto-everything mode, it may not let you manually set the ISO sensitivity, so you may need to go into Program mode and shut off the auto-ISO feature. Set the ISO to 200 or, ideally, lower. In bright sunlight, set it to the lowest setting, or ISO 100 at the highest. That should improve the noise situation significantly.

I did a search for Canon cameras with battery problems, and it looks like the A570 had a serious battery problem, I'll bet that's the one you're talking about, Katie. I'm very surprised that Canon let that model get out with a problem like that.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2011)

Ahh! Thanks for the explanation Carol! I have my ISO set to 1600.


----------



## Carol D. (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep, that's the problem. 





If you keep it at the lower settings, you'll see major improvement in the amount of noise, better fine detail too. You should experiment with your camera and see what ISO settings you can use and still be happy with the results. I'm super-picky about that stuff, so I'm a proponent of keeping the ISO as low as possible. To my eye, the noise and the required noise reduction that the camera applies more and more as the ISO goes up results in at least a little loss of fine detail by ISO 200 in most current point-and-shoot cameras.

Another thing to keep in mind is that if you're shooting at a high ISO and you make a small print from it, you may not see the noise much, but if you want to make an enlargement, the noise becomes a big factor.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 26, 2011)

just found it... we had the canon powershot A1100IS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didn't mean to break the camera, but now that it is broken, i'm glad we were basically forced to get a new one. haha.


----------



## Carol D. (Nov 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just found it... we had the canon powershot A1100IS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didn't mean to break the camera, but now that it is broken, i'm glad we were basically forced to get a new one. haha.


Hi Katie,

Sounds like it was a badly designed camera regarding battery life, and at least some copies of it had software problems that made the camera falsely think that the batteries were low when they actually weren't, and the camera would shut down while the batteries were still at 80-85% of full charge.

And also according to the review I read, it had pretty bad image quality even at the lowest ISO, so you're better off without it anyway.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 27, 2011)

told ya, that camera was a total waste of money!! the husband bought it without me two years ago (thank god it was only around $100), he probably just took the first camera he saw that was cheap. lol!!

i can't wait for my nikon to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Carol D. (Nov 28, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, did you use rechargeable batteries or alkaline batteries in it?


----------

